
Ask HN: No-code tool for creating API shims? - georgewfraser
At Fivetran we frequently get requests for connecting to sources that we don&#x27;t support and may not ever support, like your own API that you are the only user of. We&#x27;d like to build a connector to:<p>- A no-code tool<p>- That&#x27;s powerful enough to pull data from arbitrary APIs<p>- Accessible to semi-technical users (analysts who know SQL)<p>These analysts would then use this no-code tool to create &quot;shims&quot; that connect Fivetran to arbitrary data sources. Is there something out there that fits the bill?
======
kevsim
Sounds like something you could pull off in Zapier (or an open source
equivalent) perhaps?

